# Coy Wolves ?



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone watch the show on PBS last night "Nature" about coywolves ?

It was pretty interesting to say the least. 

They showed yotes and hybrids living in and around large cities like
Chicago and New York. Very sneaky and adaptive critters.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I watched it. I was pretty cool huh?


----------



## pal21 (Mar 9, 2008)

I was waiting for them to say if the hybrid is able to reproduce, but they never did unless I missed that part.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm guessing they can ? 

Dog/Wolf & Dog/Coyote hybrids are fertile why not Coyote/Wolf ?

I'm also guessing that's how they are spreading out from Ontario ?


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Bonemann said:


> I'm guessing they can ?
> 
> Dog/Wolf & Dog/Coyote hybrids are fertile why not Coyote/Wolf ?
> 
> I'm also guessing that's how they are spreading out from Ontario ?


I have read that when coyotes first move into an area that they will crossbreed with dogs. The coydog cross breeds earlier in the year than pure coyotes & due to the lack of food at this time of year this cross dies out eventually & the pure coyote takes over.


----------

